# Gopro went for a swim in the tank



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Just messing around with the gopro. Stuck it in the tank, then did a swim around, the taped the feeding. Obviously best viewed in full screen HD.

Wrasses get up close and personal around 2:55, then at 7:30 I take it off the glass and have a look around from the top





Good view of my flame hawk at 1:40 and 3:30...waiting for dinner, lol


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

cool, I have a gopro, never thought to try that... i'll have to dig it out, when I do I'll post to this thread.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

here's my cool gopro video though... it's called "CHAINSAW CAM"


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> cool, I have a gopro, never thought to try that... i'll have to dig it out, when I do I'll post to this thread.


If it's one of the pre-hero 3 units, you will need the housing with the flat lens. If you try to use the one with the dome lens, it's VERY blurry, and you'll be pissed off like I was when I first tried it, lol. WTF is the purpose of a camera that's waterproof to whatever feet, if anything you shoot under water looks like crap, lol.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

ya, i have the flat lens housing.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

my friend brought his GoPro over recently and did a quick shoot with my tank..it was awesome. I told him to come back in a week to do another video, coz I wanted to make some aquascape mods to enhance the video hehe

He attached it to a rod and I was able to move the camera to all areas of the tank without getting my hands wet...i need to get me a GoPro one day!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We need to try this on a big tank!


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

next time I'm going to set it up outside the goby's 'home for the day' so that I can watch the pistol shrimp doing all the work, lol. I've been able to watch him for a bit, but then the tang swims over to see why the hell I'm looking at the tank and the goby chases the shrimp back into the hole.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Just checked my youtube and turns out I have one from the outside. Sorry for the upright video.

Clowns in the RBTA and the shrimp kicking up some dust.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very cool.........maybe I'll borrow my brother's GoPro and give it a dive in the tank!


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I put a friends gopro in my tank. The video was fairly clear, but everything was incredibly blue. How did you fix that? Any specific video editor that's easy to use?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> I put a friends gopro in my tank. The video was fairly clear, but everything was incredibly blue. How did you fix that? Any specific video editor that's easy to use?


I didn't really do any kind of correction, just had all 3 channels on my lights on. With the youtube editor you can actually apply a little bit of colour correction to make it a bit more realistic.


----------

